# Audi 90 strut mounts on a mk4?



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

Heard that they would work and you can get 3/4 of an inch lower outta them then stock...anybody know anything about that?


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Audi 90 strut mounts on a mk4? (JScerbo13)*

anybody?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi 90 strut mounts on a mk4? (JScerbo13)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4510238


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi 90 strut mounts on a mk4? (BADCLOWN)*

I have them and it lowered me quite a bit.


----------



## 2005Diesel (Sep 29, 2012)

decided to do install these audi 90 mount original part # 8AO 412 323 D on my tdi mk4 as i had installed koni with neuspeed race springs and it looks that front would be nicer with a little more drop so i've found this method and sourced out audi 90 bushings and barrel nuts, but before install i decided to make a test fit as i had my almost new blistein front shocks with eibach sportlines which i just swapped to konis, so here is my test fit with pictures and comments :

i took 2 naked blistein struts and put them on them on my work bench with the level attached 










shows that struts leveled 










here is the mounts i know its upside down now, left is audi 90 and right is vw mk4, you can see big difference in height (for now)










here is hardware i used top view 










now here is my concern i mounted the mounts on naked struts on the left is stock OEM mk4 mount with bearing underneath and on the right audi 90 mount with integrated bearing now look at the height difference not much at all










here is the pic with the level placed on stock mount the difference is really 5-6 mm between two










top view to see that i've placed mounts the right way










this pic shows the complete height from bottom of the strut with STOCK OEM mount to the top of the mount plus minus 1 mm its like 69.1 ~ 69.2 cm










and on this pic i measured strut with audi 90 top mount from bottom to top and it shows 58.5 ~ 58.6 cm










so after looking more at these two mounts i noticed that no matter that oem mk4 mount is way higher than audi 90 mount but the way mk4 oem mount bearing sits way deeper on the top of the shock that gives less difference in overall height as if when place both mounts on flat surface side by side here is what i mean :










now here the comparison if you'd mount the audi mount upside down green surface up would give you more drop as it sits lower but will be broken in no time pics just for comparison 










you can see visually bigger gap i'd say twice more than when mount is placed in the right way so 10-12 mm










so my opinion is : yes it gives you a slight drop if you mount the mount right but no the drop thats other people claiming 12-15 mm unless you mount the audi mount upside down as i saw on other forums someone did but it wont lats long.

so please let me know if i did something wrong as i'm not getting that 12 mm drop, btw i'm not mounting the audi mounts yet, and yes i know under audi 90 mount an aluminum spacer must be placed to prevent audi mount rubbing on upper spring seat thus not having bearing rotating properly.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i have airlift xl's so i dont use strut mounts but i think its proven that polo bushings work better and last longer to get the front lower.


----------



## 2005Diesel (Sep 29, 2012)

i've seen a lot of post saying that polo mounts gets squeezed through the tower after some time as they are smaller diameter


----------

